# 1934 Ford Hotrod on Autogeek's "What's in the Garage"



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1934 Ford Hotrod on Autogeek's "What's in the Garage"
*

My very good friend and local custom interior expert Lance, brought Don's 1934 Ford with the blown Hemi Engine in it to be on the second season of "What's in the Garage", here's a few photos of it while it was here...

*Lance...*









*Pam, Brian and Chris getting B-Roll footage...*




































*Me and Frank Hawely...*









*For perspective as to how low this truck sits and what it looks like driving down the road, here's a few shots of it leaving...*



























:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

That paint finish is so deep you could climb inside it and walk around. Love the mix of old and new school on that '34.


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks fantastic! Exactly the type of look i want for my Ford Vicky! 3 years and counting!


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

that thing is just pure beauty!! i want!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome! i would prefer the mach 1 'stang though.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn that is awesome!!


----------

